# HEY what's up? WARNING picture intensive!



## shifuku (Jan 30, 2004)

Hello lovely cat peoples.

I'm Shifuku. Pronouced
she foo koo
it's japanese it means Bliss. Bliss is my REAL name.

I'm 27.

I live in Vancouver BC Canada.

I have a lot of pets between myself and my roomates.
I have:

1 black and silver tabby named Koneko -rescued baby. bottle fed her to live she's 4 now. 








1 9 foot boa constrictor named 'Nake -rescued from neglect 
















1 baby chameleon named Tequila -rescued from neglect
1 male sugar glider named Tito -rescued from neglect








8 siamese fighting fish in 1 gallon jars -bought from my store
1 fish tank with gouramis, neon tetras and tiger barbs. -same as above
1 boy rat named Skinner given to me as a house warming present.

my roomates own:
1 hedgehog 
3 bearded dragons
2 cats
3 sugar gliders








Manymany fishes.

this is me I look like this:



















these are older taken in the summer:



















I work @ superpet. It's my dream job. I love animals soooo much and they treat theirs REALLY well.

I live for:
my pets -recently we've taken up rescuing animals like sugar gliders.
computers -ESP. Apple. Yes I am a crazay Macintosh culty.
reason -my music making program. I make electroclash, industrial, and techno music.
poi -fire spinning here are peectures of me doing it:
































taoism -the way of living I have chosen 
music -techno, electroclash, hip hop industrial, straight up rock n roll, metal...you name it I probably like it.
Asian culture -esp. anime and manga
hair -I do hair extensions in my spare time.
cute chubby geek/nerd boys with glasses. -kryptonite
livejournal - I'm an addict
the internet - see above
drawing and painting
fishing
having tea parties and making everyone wear extravagant clothing.
camping
raves
sewing and designing clothes
books -science fiction and graphic novels are my favorite
gear - synths drum machines, computers, rack mounted effects units....DROOOOLS
Animation -anything my studio ghibli ROCKS
insects -I LOVE australian walking sticks

that's all I can think of right now.

I'm sure there's more than that but I'm tired time for bed

*hugs*


----------



## PrincessClaire (Jan 16, 2004)

Hey there welcome to the forum, hope you have lots of fun it can be addictive, love the snake it looks big.


----------



## shifuku (Jan 30, 2004)

she is HUGE. 9 feet 40 lbs and STILL GROWING.
She's grown some since those pics were taken.

I love her to pieces. She's the nicest snake ever.

She likes to take naps with me.

She snuggles up next to me and we go to sleep.

She's only ever bitten once and that's because it was my fault.
and it didn't really hurt she didn't even break the skin.

She's so great. I like to pack her around town when it's warm out. She loves to slither all over people.

and thanks!

I'm sure I'm addicted already heehhe


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

Welcome! You sound like a busy girl! That's the way to be though -- more interesting to talk to.  Kiss those baby sugar gliders for me -- they are so cool.


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to the forum! You do sound busy with all your pets and they are all cute! You see how this forum is already addicting?! :lol: 

p.s.-neat hair extensions....


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

Hello Shifuku - Welcome among us!
It is nice to have all - round animal lovers like you joining us
What a nice range of animals - they are all so sweet! 
ps - I like the hair too :wink:


----------



## Bean (Mar 10, 2003)

Love the snake and the gliders... Are they quite similar to flying squirrels? Or are the of another species altogether?


----------



## CATTYBIRD (Jan 24, 2004)

Hello!


----------



## shifuku (Jan 30, 2004)

hello everyone.

thanks for all the kind words!!! You guys are great!!!!

for bean: sugar gliders are marsupials. Marsupial means "pouched." 
They have pouches that their babies live in until they are old enough to come out. It's so cute. 

They are a cousin to primates. So they are really monkey like. it's very cool.

Their vocabulary is extensive. crabbing, chirps, purring, barking, squeeking.

They are so intelligent. WhenI look into their eyes I almost feel like we understand one another.


Anyways thanks guys I feel very welcome here!

Look forward getting to know you all.


----------



## karaokekat (Jan 14, 2004)

Welcome... I'm sure you'll find this forum quite addicting like the rest of us... And hello to all the cutie animals....


----------



## Annissa (Dec 9, 2003)

oooh! Shifuku! I have a friend named Bliss, I love Evangelion, I have a betta, and I've wanted to dye my hair blue for years! So we have stuff in common.  

Welcome!


----------



## Bean (Mar 10, 2003)

So are the gliders from Australia? Most marsupials are...

So are the sorta like lemurs in a way?


----------



## stormy (Dec 7, 2003)

Welcome Shifuku,
Wow such great pics, you have some wonderful pets!!!
I especially like the fire pictures although I must admit fire scares me!!!  


@@@


----------



## mismodliz (Dec 5, 2003)

welcome!  

I had to look up taoism as I'm unfamiliar with it. It sounds like a very peaceful way of life.


----------



## kittygirl04 (Jul 8, 2003)

I love those sugar gliders! They are sooooo adorable! Aren't you worried that the snake might eat some of your other pets? Cool pictures--I love the blue hair. Welcome to the forum!


----------

